# Help Planning Weekend in Portland



## tbsurf (Apr 15, 2010)

I am going on short notice to Portland for 3 days this weekend. Both my prior trips to Oregon have been all about Hood River and windsurfing – which is fantastic! But I never took the time to see Portland. I’d like to be a tourist by bicycle, and maybe include a 20-30 mile ride somewhere free of traffic and scenic. I want to enjoy seeing the city, finding fun places to eat, etc. Suggestions for renting a bike (probably a quality hybrid)? Any thoughts on taking a guided bike tours? Thanks, TB


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

Over in teh Lounge there was just a big thread about visiting Portland, it should give you some good ideas: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/lounge/5-5-days-portland-279857.html


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

20-30 miles free of traffic? you're kidding, right? 
our and back on the springwater corridor trail is about the closest you'll come...whether its "scenic" is relative (its not very scenic).


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

Besides the Springwater (which crosses a number of roads), you'll never find a car-free route in Portland.

However, if you stick to the "bike boulevards" which are marked with little bike stencils and arrows on the pavement, you'll generally be kept to neighborhood streets which are fairly low traffic. You can go pretty far across town on those, but you'll sort of be zig-zagging back and forth a lot - not so bad if you have plenty of time and just want to enjoy a leisurely urban ride.

However the biking infrastructure in Portland is suitable for anyone who is comfortable riding, and for the most part I find drivers to be pretty well-behaved.

If you have a rental car you could take the bike out to Savie Island, which is mostly farms. There can be a bit of traffic during certain times on the weekends, but early in the day should be better - I was there a few weeks ago and was probably passed by 10-15 cars for the ~2 hrs I was biking around the island.


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh and as far as tours/rentals go, I've heard good things about this outfit though I've never used them myself: http://pedalbiketours.com/


----------

